# What size shoe does your 19 month old wear?



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm wondering if my dd has the biggest feet of any 19 month old in the world. She wears a 7.5 extra wide.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

dd wears a 6.5 extra wide at 17 months :LOL


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

I bought my DD snow boots today and they were a 6! And she's only 12 months! :LOL


----------



## brusselsprout (Jan 19, 2003)

My 15 month old has a pair of size 8 sandals!! I dont think there is anything to worry about....I noticed my oldest's feet dont grow nearly as quickly as they did when he was a baby. :LOL


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Haley has had size 7 feet since about 20 months (she is 2 now)


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

My middle dd wore a 7.5 wide at 12 months (I still have her first shoes) and my youngest wore an 8 extra wide at 20 months. So my youngest dd actually has smaller feet compared to my middle dd. My middle dd was also 36 inches tall at 12 months, so she did have some height to go with the big feet. I feel bad but I can't remember what my oldest wore (she's almost 11 so that was a ways back).

I wear a 9 and their dad wears a 13, so I don't think anyone in this household will have small feet, except maybe our cat.


----------



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

my dd is 20 months and she wears a 6 xw, but i think we are going into the next size. She also has clubfoot so kids with that tend to have smaller feet.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Darn it. I thought she was going to win the big feet award. I think her feet are beautiful, but it can be a PITA to buy shoes. You can't buy cheapo shoes for extra wide feet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlzmommy00*
I wear a 9 and their dad wears a 13, so I don't think anyone in this household will have small feet, except maybe our cat.

I just read today that the average size woman's foot is now size 9 (it has been getting bigger) so you are average.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

Rowan's at a size 8.5 or 9 at 20 months.


----------



## raleigh_mom (Jan 11, 2004)

My almost-19 mo wears a size 8. She's also pretty tall. Most people think she is 2 yo or 2 1/2.

Her sister is 4 yo and wears a size 13.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raleigh_mom*
My almost-19 mo wears a size 8. She's also pretty tall. Most people think she is 2 yo or 2 1/2.

Her sister is 4 yo and wears a size 13.

WOW!!! My 8yo is wearing a size 1- I beleive that her "favorite shoes" that are completely stretched out but she wears them anyway are a 13 or 13.5 (the size tag has completely worn off.)

Then again, my girls are tiny (their dad is only 5'4", I'm only 5'2",)and I'm only a size 7.5W after 3 kids (7W pre-babies.)

Maybe I can get the "smallest foot award"? lol


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

JMO but the best thing about little or big feet is cheap shoes! Ever notice how most of the good sale shoes are either a 6 or under or a 9 and up? I'm a 9 now and wish they'd grow a little more so I could get better shoe prices.









My older 2 are growing quickly as well. Lauren just turned 5 and wears a 2 wide and Alyssa is 10 and wears a ladies 6 1/2, but her foot is narrow, so I don't have to worry about them fighting over shoes in the future. Poor Alyssa doesn't care for the narrow shoes styles (I haven't seen any that are that fashionable to a 10 year old) so she just laces them up real tight. I also found that Nike seems to run narrow.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

wow, my girls must have tiny feet. Yana is 3 and only wears a 7 some 7.5. \
Morissa is 21 months and only wears a 4.5 some 5's. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised since I have a 7yr old that wear a 12.5.

It would be interesting to know if it's all genetic. I wear a 7 after my three kids. My size through high school and college was a 6.5 I got that extra half after yana was born.
I thought the average shoe size for a woman was a 7?


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm not sure what size DS was in at 19 months, maybe 7.5? But at age 3 his newest pair of shoes is an 11.5 XW. That boy's got some big feet, but Mama wears a 6.5. Who knows......


----------

